# Battery Terminals: The Best versus The Worst



## braves6117

Unfortunately, a bad product inspired this review…..

The products in question are “Knukonceptz” KonFused Battery Terminals, Item number KBT-30N.

What originally attracted my attention was the stated 3, 1/0 AWG wire inputs along with the ability to house a smaller AWG size as well. However, the fittings not only screw non uniformly into their housing, but actually bent under wrenching pressure! Additionally, the fittings don’t hold the wire well at all and are _*a potential risk *_should a ground fall out!!!

I’m going to stop their to avoid winding myself, but if you do attempt using this product after reading this, you’re a fool.

However, if you go and purchase the JL Audio XB-BTU (P/N #91659) Battery Terminal, you’re a champ.

Talk about a step up, this thing is a beast and comes with every adapter in the books. More importantly, the unit fits 3, 1/0 AWG inputs with ease and securely while also allowing a ring terminal option! 

I’ll let the pictures speak for themselves…….


----------



## braves6117

First up are the KnuKonceptz.....


----------



## braves6117

Next are the JL's....


----------



## braves6117




----------



## tintbox

I just getting ready to change mine. Thank you.


----------



## braves6117

Yup, and the link to the JL Terminals in the first post are the cheapest I have EVER seen them for, hence my purchase


----------



## theothermike

streetwires dual ring terminals for the win. simple sleek silver look.

cheap. on partsexpress and hold up to 6 ring terminals each. 3 per screw


----------



## monkeybutt

These seemed to work well: Parts Express3 Platinum Negative (-) Battery Terminal Block. Only a single 1/0, couple 8s, and a 4/0 ga., but they hold securely and are a bit less expensive than some. However DO NOT get the positive terminal counterpart to this as the hole seems to be too big even w/ the clamp tightened all the way for some batteries. Just get two negatives.


----------



## t3sn4f2

I'm not a big fan of multi way fused or non fuse post terminals like those. Putting an expensive piece at the source of where the battery acid comes from _can_ lead to problems. 

I like to follow the OEM style of using a terminal and a thick cable run from the post to a distribution block/fuse box away from the battery. You can then use a heavy duty terminal that has a protective coating that doesn't let battery acid corrode it.

You also don't have to worry about taking your car in for service one day and the mechanic not being able to put the terminals back on properly because of their design complexity.


----------



## braves6117

t3sn4f2 said:


> I'm not a big fan of multi way fused or non fuse post terminals like those. Putting an expensive piece at the source of where the battery acid comes from _can_ lead to problems.
> 
> I like to follow the OEM style of using a terminal and a thick cable run from the post to a distribution block/fuse box away from the battery. You can then use a heavy duty terminal that has a protective coating that doesn't let battery acid corrode it.
> 
> You also don't have to worry about taking your car in for service one day and the mechanic not being able to put the terminals back on properly because of their design complexity.


Point taken, in fact, 2 of the power runs are to d blocks. On the other hand, what if you have a sealed battery  ? No acid...

And if my mechanic couldn't understand the complexity involved with removing and returning my battery terminal, he shouldn't ever be allowed to touch my car...lol


----------



## bass_lover1

monkeybutt said:


> These seemed to work well: Parts Express3 Platinum Negative (-) Battery Terminal Block. Only a single 1/0, couple 8s, and a 4/0 ga., but they hold securely and are a bit less expensive than some. However DO NOT get the positive terminal counterpart to this as the hole seems to be too big even w/ the clamp tightened all the way for some batteries. Just get two negatives.


I've used these before, and the "0awg" output isn't a true 0awg output, or the 0awg I'm using is larger than 0awg, which I doubt. I couldn't fit the entire wire in there without stray strands getting bunched up and not fitting in. Also IIRC I had problems with the clamping force around the battery terminal, it would slide right off with little effort, ask me how I know!!! 

I'd opt for this one, then grab a set of these and be done with it.

I know the terminal I'm using doesn't have as many options as others (only allows 1 0awg wire w/ the use of a ring terminal) but that is fine with me. Plus they're dirt cheap compared to others, and I've had them for about two years now with zero issues.


----------



## braves6117

bass_lover1 said:


> I've used these before, and the "0awg" output isn't a true 0awg output, or the 0awg I'm using is larger than 0awg, which I doubt. I couldn't fit the entire wire in there without stray strands getting bunched up and not fitting in. Also IIRC I had problems with the clamping force around the battery terminal, it would slide right off with little effort, ask me how I know!!!
> 
> I'd opt for this one, then grab a set of these and be done with it.
> 
> I know the terminal I'm using doesn't have as many options as others (only allows 1 0awg wire w/ the use of a ring terminal) but that is fine with me. Plus they're dirt cheap compared to others, and I've had them for about two years now with zero issues.


Hmmm, but between the terminal and a pair of the 1/0 terminals, your ~$10 bucks away from the JL....


----------



## t3sn4f2

braves6117 said:


> Point taken, in fact, 2 of the power runs are to d blocks. On the other hand, what if you have a sealed battery  ? No acid...
> 
> And if my mechanic couldn't understand the complexity involved with removing and returning my battery terminal, he shouldn't ever be allowed to touch my car...lol


Ever seen a sealed battery's post leak acid _gas_ from imperceivable damage caused by a careless mechanics rough housing. 

By the way, not trying to be argumentative, just showing some things that could possibly happen.


----------



## bass_lover1

braves6117 said:


> Hmmm, but between the terminal and a pair of the 1/0 terminals, your ~$10 bucks away from the JL....



The ring terminals come in pairs, it's 9.85 for a pair 

Even with two battery terminals and the pair of rings, it's still less than HALF of one JL. I'm sure the JL is quality, but I can't justify 120 bucks on a pair of battery terminals, when my set for less than 40 works just fine 

Granted, if you need more than 1 0awg input/output then I can understand your need for the JL terminals, but since I don't, I'm content with what I have.

EDIT: Sorry, didn't realize they were only 35 each, good deal there!


----------



## PsychoZX

Yeah the JL terminals look nice but even at the discounted sonix electronix price its $70 for both terminals before shipping. I cant justify spending that much on battery terminals. Too bad the KnuKonceptz ones are junk.


----------



## guitarsail

I've got the Knu terminals, and once you get them on the right posts they are great...you must have squeezed the piss out of those rings to bend them like that, I had no problems with mine.


----------



## braves6117

Agreed, there is a price dilemma regarding the JLs. That is soley why I waited until now for purchase utilizing the sale price.

But for a vehicle like mine, that sees rocking, bumping, and traversing of roads not even normally used, fitment is critical, and the JL's price reflects the dozen plus or so adapters that come with each terminal to ensure fitment.

That along with the need to power a winch, lighting, normal OEM wiring, and a stereo, calls for a terminal that can not only actually fit 1/0 awg, but also without jacket interference from 3, 1/0 inputs. While some may say simply run a line to a d-block, can you imagine the load from the 1/0 to the d-block, engine running, lights on, and a winch at an 8,000 pd load? Plus, I already have 2 d-blocks, there is only sooo much room (I can't even fit quick disconnects for the winch).

So, its really a price to performance ratio...Once again, you get what you pay for, and in the case of the JL, its not a bust product....You won't have buyers remorse.





t3sn4f2 said:


> Ever seen a sealed battery's post leak acid _gas_ from imperceivable damage caused by a careless mechanics rough housing.
> 
> By the way, not trying to be argumentative, just showing some things that could possibly happen.


I have not ever seen that nor want too  !

I too wasn't being argumentative, and knew you weren't as well.

I actually like the idea of making this thread a discussion anyways with scenarios and answers for anybody needing/wanting a battery terminal.

You know, while I wanted to illusrtate the lack of quality regarding knukoncepts, I too wanted to show how the JL terminals worked so well for me.

Had I been installing into a sedan or smaller coupe, theres obviously no need for such a culmalative option as the JL, and thus, I would be more inclined to use other suggestions as mentioned. 

Price too was obviously a concern to me as well, I did buy the cheap alternative with the knukonceptz first right. So not only did I get burned, but I too waited patiently for the best option for me to go on sale.




bass_lover1 said:


> The ring terminals come in pairs, it's 9.85 for a pair



My bad, I misread.


----------



## PsychoZX

One question I have is did you ever contact Knu Konceptz about your problems with these terminals. From what I hear they have pretty good customer service.


----------



## monkeybutt

bass_lover1 said:


> I've used these before, and the "0awg" output isn't a true 0awg output, or the 0awg I'm using is larger than 0awg, which I doubt. I couldn't fit the entire wire in there without stray strands getting bunched up and not fitting in. Also IIRC I had problems with the clamping force around the battery terminal, it would slide right off with little effort, ask me how I know!!!
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yeah seems like several people have had trouble w/ the Positive+ version of this clamp being too loose. Hence the cue to use only the Negative version as the design is identical except for the proper sized terminal clamping. I never did use 0awg, but did use the hole for two 4 ga to complete Big 3. Worked well for me to help organize and if acid eats it over time at less than $5 a piece I'll replace 'em.


----------



## kyheng

Well, Flebay got selling with $39....
Basicly by just looking at the battery terminal holder already showed that JL providing better grip than Knu. For this case thumbs down for Knu even I like their distribution block and wire because of its price.


----------



## fish

I had an eerie feeling this thread was gonna be about MY terminals. Looks like I'll be poppin' the hood tomorrow.


----------



## Rudeboy

I use crimped ring terminals. If that JL piece came in a version to accommodate them, I'd be seriously tempted. I've been very disappointed with Stinger and Streetwires terminals. Two of the Streetwires actually broke. The JL is the first one I've seen that looks like it is engineered to do the job.


----------



## t3sn4f2

braves6117 said:


>


One of these would be helpful with those types of fittings. It might not fit on side by side patterns though, at least not in the middle one. 

SK 3/4" Flare Nut Crowfoot - Model 42224 at Sears.com


----------



## t3sn4f2

monkeybutt said:


> bass_lover1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've used these before, and the "0awg" output isn't a true 0awg output, or the 0awg I'm using is larger than 0awg, which I doubt. I couldn't fit the entire wire in there without stray strands getting bunched up and not fitting in. Also IIRC I had problems with the clamping force around the battery terminal, it would slide right off with little effort, ask me how I know!!!
> QUOTE]
> 
> *Yeah seems like several people have had trouble w/ the Positive+ version of this clamp being too loose.* Hence the cue to use only the Negative version as the design is identical except for the proper sized terminal clamping. I never did use 0awg, but did use the hole for two 4 ga to complete Big 3. Worked well for me to help organize and if acid eats it over time at less than $5 a piece I'll replace 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> battery post shims
Click to expand...


----------



## sheaunien

Good info. here. WOW, that JL came with lots of accessories, battery shim, screws, adoptors and etc. 
I'm current using monster, had problem with stinger before.


----------



## DonovanM

braves6117 said:


>


To be fair, you didn't fit them properly. In order for compression terminals to work (and this is the same across all of the other brands) there needs to be more wire exposed which can then bend around that lip on the compression fitting, then when you screw it down, it in turn screws the wire down and compresses it - making a really nice, tight fit that's just as strong if not stronger than most ring terminals.

But I would agree in that I never really liked the form factor or looks of those Knu battery terminals.


----------



## BLACKonBLACK98

DonovanM said:


> To be fair, you didn't fit them properly. In order for compression terminals to work (and this is the same across all of the other brands) there needs to be more wire exposed which can then bend around that lip on the compression fitting, then when you screw it down, it in turn screws the wire down and compresses it - making a really nice, tight fit that's just as strong if not stronger than most ring terminals.
> 
> But I would agree in that I never really liked the form factor or looks of those Knu battery terminals.


i agree on ll points here. i used the konfused terminals breifly with kolossus fleks 0g.

it is obvious the jacketing was not stripped back the proper amount in accordance with knu's instructions. whatever wire is being used is also considerably smaller, be it actual strand count or jacketing, than the knu wire which was a prefect fit.

i didn't have any issues with bending nuts, but then again mine went together smoothly without necessitating the kind of force that would do damage.

i would chalk this one up to user error more than anything else. at the very least i would take "worst" and "best" with a very small grain of salt.


----------



## braves6117

BLACKonBLACK98 said:


> wire is being used is also considerably smaller, be it actual strand count or jacketing, than the knu wire which was a prefect fit.


Sure. I guess I should then only use JL battery terminals with JL wire since they were obviously designed to only fit their own right?

With respect to the image at hand, that is welding wire (2 AWG, hardly considerably smaller) and extremely difficult to peel back and uniformly allow compression. Even after proper handling, it didn't even fit in the terminal alloted space and its only 2 AWG!!! The way at hand was the only way to allow the fitting to screw properly and a large reason I felt the need to change. I stress proper. And please, don't tell me your OEM wiring is more flexible then welding wire...

Knu's terminals are crap, and don't even provide ftment on the battery post itself regardless of compression fit. I never stood a chance with this product, nor would advise its use. 

However, if they work for you, all the power to you, but I'm assuming, yes assuming (I know I shouldn't be), that their were reasons to why you used them "briefly."

Either way, like I stated in the very first post, I don't want to get "winded" on every single reason why their bad. Thus, for me, this thread is closed. For others, feel free to always share your opinion and insight as have the others. That is what this forum is for. I'm just moving on AND AM very happy with my new results.


----------



## braves6117

PsychoZX said:


> One question I have is did you ever contact Knu Konceptz about your problems with these terminals. From what I hear they have pretty good customer service.



YES I DID, three times and received no support.



Rudeboy said:


> I use crimped ring terminals. If that JL piece came in a version to accommodate them, I'd be seriously tempted.




YES THEY DO! Take that Knuconceptz!!! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## bass_lover1

t3sn4f2 said:


> battery post shims


Seems kinda stupid to spend 5 bucks on a shim, when I can buy a terminal that FITS for 7.


----------



## BLACKonBLACK98

braves6117 said:


> Sure. I guess I should then only use JL battery terminals with JL wire since they were obviously designed to only fit their own right?
> 
> With respect to the image at hand, that is welding wire (2 AWG, hardly considerably smaller) and extremely difficult to peel back and uniformly allow compression. Even after proper handling, it didn't even fit in the terminal alloted space and its only 2 AWG!!! The way at hand was the only way to allow the fitting to screw properly and a large reason I felt the need to change. I stress proper. And please, don't tell me your OEM wiring is more flexible then welding wire...
> 
> Knu's terminals are crap, and don't even provide ftment on the battery post itself regardless of compression fit. I never stood a chance with this product, nor would advise its use.
> 
> However, if they work for you, all the power to you, but I'm assuming, yes assuming (I know I shouldn't be), that their were reasons to why you used them "briefly."
> 
> Either way, like I stated in the very first post, I don't want to get "winded" on every single reason why their bad. Thus, for me, this thread is closed. For others, feel free to always share your opinion and insight as have the others. That is what this forum is for. I'm just moving on AND AM very happy with my new results.


i don't know why you had to take it personal and i could care less what you run in your car but i think it's very unfair for you to judge a product that you didn't use properly.

1) you used a gauge smaller than the product was intended for and, yes, considerably smaller because the knu wire filled the insert with no gap. combine this with:

2) you did not strip back enough material which did not allow the wire to lay correctly.

now you have a wire that is not seated correctly and can not lay as intendend. this undoubtedly caused it to require more force to tighten which resulted in damage to the insert. if i over-tourque a grade 8 bolt and break it was it a s**tty bolt or did i do a s**tty job?

i only used the negative terminal to replace a bad factory ground and only used knu 0g. no fitment issues anywhere be it on the wire or post side. i can not speak outside of that. the reason for changing was purely cosmetic. i personally feel the compression type fitting is a superior design regardless of manufacturer.

*edit - oh, and btw... those jl's are dead sexy.


----------



## t3sn4f2

bass_lover1 said:


> Seems kinda stupid to spend 5 bucks on a shim, when I can buy a terminal that FITS for 7.


You can get them cheaper at a local auto parts store. 

My recommendation is for anyone that finds themselves with the problem after already having bought the terminal and doesn't want to go through the expense and trouble of returning it.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

DonovanM said:


> To be fair, you didn't fit them properly. In order for compression terminals to work (and this is the same across all of the other brands) there needs to be more wire exposed which can then bend around that lip on the compression fitting, then when you screw it down, it in turn screws the wire down and compresses it - making a really nice, tight fit that's just as strong if not stronger than most ring terminals.
> 
> But I would agree in that I never really liked the form factor or looks of those Knu battery terminals.



+1

I installed these terminals this weekend and when prepared the way it states they are very easy to screw in and hold very very tightly. I was tugging and pulling with all I had on the terminals (with an old battery, and a scrap piece of 1/0) after reading this post. I don't see how your vehicle could ever pull that much on the wiring even if your jumping dunes in the vehicle these fittings will hold them securely. If these fail to hold the wire then you have bigger issues like you need to pick your motor up off the ground. 

I personally like the terminal, it is a nice cheap alternative to the expensive arse ones. They preform as stated if they are installed as stated by the instructions. I had zero fitment issues, if you were thinking about running them don't let this thread scare you off. While it should not be taken lightly, because this same scenario could happen to you, I feel that they are a quality product and can be used with confidence. However they may not be the right terminal for every install application. 

BTW, if I could afford the JL's I would love to run them but these will work for me.


----------



## t3sn4f2

05_sprcrw said:


> +1
> 
> *I installed these terminals this weekend and when prepared the way it states they are very easy to screw in and hold very very tightly. I was tugging and pulling with all I had on the terminals (with an old battery, and a scrap piece of 1/0) after reading this post. I don't see how your vehicle could ever pull that much on the wiring even if your jumping dunes in the vehicle these fittings will hold them securely. If these fail to hold the wire then you have bigger issues like you need to pick your motor up off the ground. *
> 
> I personally like the terminal, it is a nice cheap alternative to the expensive arse ones. They preform as stated if they are installed as stated by the instructions. I had zero fitment issues, if you were thinking about running them don't let this thread scare you off. While it should not be taken lightly, because this same scenario could happen to you, I feel that they are a quality product and can be used with confidence. However they may not be the right terminal for every install application.
> 
> BTW, if I could afford the JL's I would love to run them but these will work for me.


I bet you could hang off that cable if only 8 gauge if the total 0 gauge cable was securely held by that connector. That would not mean that it could pass 0 gauge current though.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Well they are on my truck and I have zero issues with them passing current. And I have all 3 on the positive side filled with 1/0. 

As far as the holding strength I was addressing the op when he said they did not hold the wire securely.


----------



## Lanson

This one was impressive in use: Phoenix Gold fused battery terminal, came w/ my AKIT1 1/0 gauge wire kit.





























I'll remove this if you don't want this post to include different terminals besides the JL and the Knu ones, but IMO this one is pretty damn amazing. I forgot to take a pic of the undercarriage of this thing, which holds the large set-screws that grabs the wire. For connections, there is non-fused 1/0 gauge output, a fused 1/0 gauge output, and a fused 8 gauge output. It also has a ring terminal output on the top, and the ability to parallel two main fuses on the body of the terminal. It tightens down on the battery post w/ two allen screws on the front of the terminal, which grabs ferociously. Overall, very nice.


----------



## faiz23

these are what i use and they work out awesome side posts and i was able to secure 2 1/0 ground terminals no issue they big heavy copper welding lugs, and 3 1/0 gauge for power and probably need to add a regular lug on the power and maybe a longer screw. best and easiest terminal to work with and came out very clean and does not add height to the battery.


----------



## theothermike

i love my streetwires ones. next up tsunami optima battery distrobution center =]


----------



## toomtoomvroom

I have the DEI Essentials ones with the LCD digital readout. It was great when i first put it on about 3 years ago. But as time progressed, the elements have caused some corrosion. The other problem i have is that they're so big, it's hard to jump start cars with them on. Those JL look great, but that's alittle too much to spend.


----------



## Silver2003srt4

i have tried many of these through the years ..... and just switched to the JL pieces and man are they great and look awesome ontop of my redtop

Jeremy


----------



## RedAggie03

Nice writeup - this helped me


----------



## mxl16

So i originally had a set of the knu battery terminals, which worked fine. They fit my battery, held the wires securely..ect. I bought a die hard plat. battery last week and of course the stupid terminals didn't fit over the posts. I noticed that sonic electronix had these JL terminals on sale for $35 a piece so I picked up a set. I must say, these are VERY VERY nice. I mean how nice can battery terminals get? Seriously, for $35 a piece they are a steal. Very well built, all of the connections are solid, it fits the battery posts, and it comes with a crap load of accessories that are actually useful. Just thought I would share my findings on going from Knu's to the JL's...


----------



## PsychoZX

fourthmeal said:


> This one was impressive in use: Phoenix Gold fused battery terminal, came w/ my AKIT1 1/0 gauge wire kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll remove this if you don't want this post to include different terminals besides the JL and the Knu ones, but IMO this one is pretty damn amazing. I forgot to take a pic of the undercarriage of this thing, which holds the large set-screws that grabs the wire. For connections, there is non-fused 1/0 gauge output, a fused 1/0 gauge output, and a fused 8 gauge output. It also has a ring terminal output on the top, and the ability to parallel two main fuses on the body of the terminal. It tightens down on the battery post w/ two allen screws on the front of the terminal, which grabs ferociously. Overall, very nice.


I just ordered this kit. For $60 with free shipping on ebay I just couldn't pass it up. Does anyone know if this terminal can be purchased seperately or if PG makes a matching negative terminal? It'd be nice to have a matching one on the other side of the battery.


----------



## Lanson

PsychoZX said:


> I just ordered this kit. For $60 with free shipping on ebay I just couldn't pass it up. Does anyone know if this terminal can be purchased seperately or if PG makes a matching negative terminal? It'd be nice to have a matching one on the other side of the battery.


I looked for a long while and came to the conclusion that one of the cheapest ways to do it is to buy another kit, and simply use another positive terminal with a buss-bar between the connections. Then, keep the wire for another project or sell it off to a member who needs quality 1/0 gauge. For now, I'm just using my stock negative terminal since I have zero dimming and no appreciable voltage drop.

BTW, I also really dig the JL terminals. They cost a fortune though.

Anybody ever thought about fabricating a DIYMA terminal? Perhaps a quality billet model w/ all the things we need, and nothing we don't? Things like this could make the DIYMA forum a special place to come to.


----------



## Sr SQ

I know they aren't the purty bling many people look for but if you want the best most versatile terminal the simple military one is the best choice for our application IMO.
I have hooked 2 runs of 1/0g, the starter 2g and half a dozen other ring terminals to one of these and had plenty of room for more.
Since a pair is under $10 and there are no cheesy connections to come loose there is no other option for me.
http://checkenginesite.com/parts/00...minal_1_Set_Positive_and_Negative_per_Package

Sr


----------



## kyheng

Ok, it may sounds funny, but if I were to DIY the battery terminals, I will use silver.


----------



## PsychoZX

fourthmeal said:


> I looked for a long while and came to the conclusion that one of the cheapest ways to do it is to buy another kit, and simply use another positive terminal with a buss-bar between the connections. Then, keep the wire for another project or sell it off to a member who needs quality 1/0 gauge. For now, I'm just using my stock negative terminal since I have zero dimming and no appreciable voltage drop.


I will probably do this for now a cheap terminal will work for me.



fourthmeal said:


> BTW, I also really dig the JL terminals. They cost a fortune though.


Yeah even on sale at $35 a piece it is lot to justify for terminals alone.



fourthmeal said:


> Anybody ever thought about fabricating a DIYMA terminal? Perhaps a quality billet model w/ all the things we need, and nothing we don't? Things like this could make the DIYMA forum a special place to come to.


This would be really cool but it would probably have to come from someone with access to a good machine shop to make something with good fit and finish.


----------



## ReloadedSS

I'm really digging the JL and PG terminals. Those are the front runners IMO. They look beefy and substantial.


----------



## DaveRulz

As has already been noted by others, I've used the Knu Kompression fittings with great success. It's not a new concept at all (no pun intended) as several very high end brands have used them on their connections. They work great if you make the connection the way it is supposed to be done. and the wire WILL NOT EVER come out unless you back the nut off. Everything went together very easily when i used these.


----------



## Lanson

DaveRulz said:


> As has already been noted by others, I've used the Knu Kompression fittings with great success. It's not a new concept at all (no pun intended) as several very high end brands have used them on their connections. They work great if you make the connection the way it is supposed to be done. and the wire WILL NOT EVER come out unless you back the nut off. Everything went together very easily when i used these.



...Unless of course the metal is soft and the threads strip while trying to install it. Then the connection tends to come undone when you least wish it to do so.

Monster Cable uses this connection method on most of their line.


----------



## dkh

I tried the Connexion from Audison, it looks good but doesn't have much scope for tightening smaller (yellop top) battery posts... I got the Ixos which is much better and easier to install.


----------



## bbfoto

Just my opinion, but I prefer battery terminals that have Ring Terminal Connections.

You always have the option of upgrading or changing/adding to your wiring setup with any gauge that your system requires.

I normally don't care for Monster Cable products, but their 300-Series Slim-Line Battery Terminals that have 3 Separate Bolts for Ring Terminals are great. I've used these extensively on all types of installs and have never had an issue, except that on some batteries the terminal is wide so it sticks out over the edge or side of the battery. However, this rarely creates a problem.

Unfortunately, they are usually around $30 each, but you can occasionally find them on eBay or Google (froogle search) for a lot less. I really prefer the matte nickel finish, but it seems you can only find the polished chrome version lately.

Model #'s: (MPC) P300 SLM BC3- & (MPC) P300 SLM BC3+

Here are a few links:

http://www.monstercable.com/mpc/images_pie/Car_Slimline.jpg

Amazon.com: Monster 300 Positive SlimLine Monster Battery Terminal (MPC P300 SLM BC3+)

http://www.escorp.jp/product/images/monstercable/mpc-p300-slmbc3p.jpg


----------

